# What is the point????



## speccy1 (29 Apr 2015)

I have been trying over the last few months to lose the "half a stone of spare tyre" around my middle regions.

Now, in the last two months, I have doubled my weekly milage from 150ish to 300 ish, cut out all the crap that I eat, and have been counting calories like there is no tomorrow. Even though I am doing a half century every day and a longer ride at weekends, I am still trying to do it within the 2500 cal limit per day for a bloke.

For the last 3 weeks I have even been doing (very hard as it is) the 5:2 diet, just to compliment the regime.

I got on the scales this morning to find I am nearly half a stone UUUUPPPPP

I really do wonder what all the effort is for, and why I bother

And.............if anybody else says to me, "well muscle weighs more than fat" you will get a right royal gobfull.........

Please tell me why I bother people?????

I have been in a foul mood all day today because of this


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2015)

User was just saying that muscle weighs more than fat...


----------



## DaveReading (30 Apr 2015)

http://mic.com/articles/10213/why-exercise-doesn-t-actually-help-you-lose-weight


----------



## marzjennings (30 Apr 2015)

Have you lost any inches off your waist?


----------



## speccy1 (30 Apr 2015)

marzjennings said:


> Have you lost any inches off your waist?


Maybe a little, not much


----------



## Jason.T (30 Apr 2015)

don't worry about it, I've been cycling for 2 years eating a lot better and I've only lost a few pounds, a guy I know is a personal trainer and he told me to loose weight I really need to mix my training up, something to do with your body naturally wanting to store fat so by doing only the same type of training your body finds a efficient way of storing fat, (I might not be exactly right but something along those lines) he says I need to mix cycling with running circuit training and even weights if I want to start loosing weight faster


----------



## marzjennings (30 Apr 2015)

speccy1 said:


> Maybe a little, not much


Then it may be the old muscle weighs more that fat (for a given volume), or as this picture shows for the same mass, fat takes up more space...


----------



## Arrowfoot (30 Apr 2015)

Something is wrong. Even if you did not do any cycling at all and just counted your calories to a limit and did the 5:2, there would a rapid loss of weight.

Couple with distance you have been cycling that spare tyre would show more than a discernible reduction. The weight would hold in the early stages as muscles form but after that there should a clear a drop in weight not an increase.

I would suggest sticking to your diet for a 2 weeks with just light recreational cycling. Then it wil be easier to see what is going wrong.


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2015)

You are eating more than you need of the wrong type of calories.

The muscle bit is used by people looking for an excuse, cyclist do not bulk up, but some do lard up.


----------



## vickster (30 Apr 2015)

Try doing something else as well as cycling, maybe swimming or running, all that awful circuit stuff in the gym? Seems odd to gain weight, no change would be one thing. If you were a woman, I'd say you were due on 

If it continues, see a doctor


----------



## uclown2002 (30 Apr 2015)

Muscle my arse! Almost certainly water retention.
You're not putting weight on through increasing your exercise; that comes (generally) with excess calories so something is amiss.
Are you weighing yourself under the same conditions? First thing in the morning, post-dump before food/liquid should give most consistent results.
It appears you have put 7lbs on over a 3 week period but did not weigh yourself in the interim; I'd be taking more regular readings to ensure trend is downwards.
But you should measure your waist; about 1 inch above the belly button where it is the thinnest. You should see that reduce as you continue with your regime. That's more important than the weight, which can fluctuate widely with water retention.


----------



## Onyer (30 Apr 2015)

Check that your scales are not broken.


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2015)

And dinnae get too hung up on mass. Take a weekly photo of yourself in the mirror just wearing your boxers, and compare them over time. You might find that with a healthier diet and a decent exercise regime that your body is changing shape.


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2015)

Drago said:


> And dinnae get too hung up on mass. Take a weekly photo of yourself in the mirror just wearing your boxers, and compare them over time. You might find that with a healthier diet and a decent exercise regime that your body is changing shape.



He might not own a couple of dogs.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Apr 2015)

Everyone reaches a plateau, where they cant shift anymore or the last few pounds. As above do something completely different. Walking, swimming are good. Your body gets used to the same exercise. The same movements, so try something different. Good luck.


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2015)

The old trouser belt notch test is a good one. Its working if you have to keep tightening the belt. Also a couple of months isnt a long time.

Ive dropped two belt notches since last summer. Dunno about weight.


----------



## annirak (30 Apr 2015)

speccy1 said:


> I have been trying over the last few months to lose the "half a stone of spare tyre" around my middle regions.
> 
> Now, in the last two months, I have doubled my weekly milage from 150ish to 300 ish, cut out all the crap that I eat, and have been counting calories like there is no tomorrow. Even though I am doing a half century every day and a longer ride at weekends, I am still trying to do it within the 2500 cal limit per day for a bloke.
> 
> ...



Based on what I've read, the problem is that your muscles are depleting your glycogen stores, rather than burning fat.

The GCN boys suggest that to defeat this particular problem, there is a training regimen which teaches your body to deplete fat stores:
Go for a 20 minute ride before breakfast, but then eat a healthy, nutritious breakfast.
Relevant link: 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbOP0oGdfyQ


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Apr 2015)

Have you been enjoying your cycling?


----------



## cyberknight (30 Apr 2015)

*The Starvation Reflex*

Over millions of years, our ancestors withstood regular famines, establishing complex and quick reactions to prepare themselves for the possibility of food reduction. _If you’re getting enough food – often enough – your system doesn’t feel the need to store fat._ _But the reflex starts into action when you’ve waited too long between snacks or meals on any day. The longer you wait to eat, the more you stimulate the fat-depositing enzymes._ When you next eat, more of the food will be processed into fat.


----------



## booze and cake (30 Apr 2015)

^this makes sense from my perpsective. 

I'm a middle aged guy carrying quite a few extra pounds after a winter of limited riding and carbo rich comfort food. I did an an 85 mile recently after beans on toast for breafast and just a flapjack on route. I bonked badly in last 10 miles, got home, ATE ALL THE THINGS and the next moring still weighed half a stone less than the previous morning. I'm sure thats not a recommended weight loss programme and not something I plan on making a habit of.

From the OP's perspective it sounds like the trade off isn't worth it, fair play thats WAY more disipline than I'd ever manage. Maybe give it another week and if no progress, sod it, get back on the cakes and start smiling agan. Fat and happy beats skinny and miserable in my view.


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 Apr 2015)

I feel your pain, I started off just below morbidly obesse and of course the weight originally fell off. ( 22 mile round trip)When I got down to the last half a stone I wanted to lose nothing seemed to work and I was doing similar mileage to you ( 46 miles round trip) and it was just making me ill. Then I had to work in Prague for a few weeks. No bike, so I just walked every evening for 3 hours or so. The fat started to come off again.


----------



## speccy1 (30 Apr 2015)

Thanks everybody for the responses, some interesting points.

I`m thinking of going back to eating what the hell I want, but keeping up the miles as I seriously enjoy it.

Re the post about cycling before eating in the mornings....I do! I can`t face food as soon as I wake up so I do the ride to work first, and then I am ravenous by the time I get in, then I have my breakfast.

Will try another week, and see what the scales say

Don`t know if it`s related, but I`m not sleeping????


----------



## speccy1 (30 Apr 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Have you been enjoying your cycling?


Absolutely!!


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2015)

Not enough food, and not sleeping - probably related.

The folk at work die when they see the amount I eat. Enjoy the ride, enjoy the food. Just cut out some (not all) of the treats.


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2015)

Life is about keeping fit for a long life. Don't expect big weight loss cycling. I go up/down by the seasons. I commute every day, but winter I go up, summer down. I could look at dropping a bit more weight, but if it comes off it does, if not, oh well.

I don't race but keep myself at 'club level fitness' - just makes you enjoy riding more.


----------



## doughnut (30 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> The old trouser belt notch test is a good one. Its working if you have to keep tightening the belt. Also a couple of months isnt a long time.
> 
> Ive dropped two belt notches since last summer. Dunno about weight.



I go with the trouser belt test as well. 

Unfortunately, my wife and two teenage daughters gang up on me and discuss the state of man breasts whenever they are short of someone to pick on - completely humiliating being judged like this, but what can I do as the only man in the house. Over the last year I've gone from 'retired porn star" through my "Arnold Schwarzenegger" phase, and so on. Right now I am apparently an "overdeveloped 13 year old school girl". And I have been sucked into their game by setting my target as getting them to say "Kierra Knightley".

Back in February I saw John Thomas in the shower without the aid of a mirror, for the first time in years.

Set your own targets and have fun cycling.


----------



## Tojo (1 May 2015)

speccy1 said:


> I have been trying over the last few months to lose the "half a stone of spare tyre" around my middle regions.
> 
> Now, in the last two months, I have doubled my weekly milage from 150ish to 300 ish, cut out all the crap that I eat, and have been counting calories like there is no tomorrow. Even though I am doing a half century every day and a longer ride at weekends, I am still trying to do it within the 2500 cal limit per day for a bloke.
> 
> ...




If I word it differently, would it be better.......your flabby muscle has become more dense after training and therefore you have gained a small amount of weight.....but do you LOOK thinner.....


----------



## annirak (1 May 2015)

doughnut said:


> I go with the trouser belt test as well.
> 
> Unfortunately, my wife and two teenage daughters gang up on me and discuss the state of man breasts whenever they are short of someone to pick on - completely humiliating being judged like this, but what can I do as the only man in the house. Over the last year I've gone from 'retired porn star" through my "Arnold Schwarzenegger" phase, and so on. Right now I am apparently an "overdeveloped 13 year old school girl". And I have been sucked into their game by setting my target as getting them to say "Kierra Knightley".
> 
> ...



Good grief...

I don't know what to do about the wife, but I'd say it's time to start trolling the daughters...


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 May 2015)

speccy1 said:


> Absolutely!!


 so you're winning!


----------



## Dayvo (1 May 2015)

Try the 5:2 diet.

Eat WTF you want for five days  and on the other two restrict yourself to 800 calories. 

http://thefastdiet.co.uk/

And keep up with the cycling, walking, swimming etc.


----------



## vickster (1 May 2015)

speccy1 said:


> For the last 3 weeks I have even been doing (very hard as it is) the 5:2 diet, just to compliment the regime.



@Dayvo from the OP


----------



## Dayvo (1 May 2015)

vickster said:


> @Dayvo from the OP



Yeah, but...

Must admit I didn't find the 5:2 difficult. What stopped me (temporarily) was my lack of imagination/effort in finding 4/5 meals a day not totalling more than the advised amount of calories.

Therefore the OP should try try and try again.


----------



## vickster (1 May 2015)

He didn't say he'd stopped


----------



## Dayvo (1 May 2015)

vickster said:


> He didn't say he'd stopped


----------



## moo (1 May 2015)

Could be worse. I'm having trouble putting on weight and dipped below 10st today. Pass me your cakes


----------



## speccy1 (2 May 2015)

moo said:


> Could be worse. I'm having trouble putting on weight and dipped below 10st today. Pass me your cakes


You`re welcome to some of mine!!


----------



## cyberknight (2 May 2015)

I hover around 150 llbs pretty much for the last 20 years on and off , went to 145 llbs and felt weak.


----------



## speccy1 (2 May 2015)

I can`t get below 12st 10 to save my life, I want to get to 12 st and at 5`11 it isn`t unreasonable to expect, pisses me off to be truthful!!


----------



## Travs (5 May 2015)

Just my 2p.
I used to be all about max calorie burning. The more you work, the harder you work, the more calories you burn, the more fat you'll get through, end of story.
I read more recently about the key to burning fat is that you need oxygen to metabolise it - and therefore this stuff that I personally never use to believe about "fat-burning zone" sounds more logical: I've read that you burn 1/3 each of carb, fat and protein as energy sources until you reach around 80-85% of MHR when your oxygen supply starts to drop off and you stop burning fat.
For 1g of each energy source, you have (as an approximate starting point) 4calories each for protein and carbs, and 9calories for fat.
Therefore, going on rides where you can keep your HR down out of the red, and breathe well (not hyperventilate, just don't shallow breathe) means you give yourself the highest chance of burning fat. Take carbs and protein with you (to stop the muscles being broken down to be used as an energy source) for energy and you give your body the best chance of being able to utilise fat stores in your body. As said, if you work hard and under-eat you'll bonk and eat everything in site. And lastly, I've been reading more and more about sleep too, Dave Brailsford amongst them so it must be fairly relevant to cycling.


----------



## Drago (5 May 2015)

Good grief. Last time I was 12st 10 I was 11 years old!


----------

